# New Ford coil springs in front end, or timbrens......pics.



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

So last week i decided to add a few leaf springs to the rear end to assist the ford 3/4 ton when we are hauling pallets, sod, gravel just anything......i was pretty sure that timbrens were the solutuion for the front end, but since we added the 2 leafs in the back the truck doesnt squat at all it actually sists level even with a load..........has anyone installed HD coil springs in front to lift and level the truck back to what she was once before? and if so do i still need the timbrens, they say they will lift the truck and add 5000 lb of support, only need a 1000, but ill take the extra..

check this link out and let me know if this is something you would do, have done or are thinking about doing and if so do you would you need to still install the timbrens

ill be doing something, i wil post some pics f the rear end tuesday when i find my camera... thanks guys

http://www.sdtrucksprings.com/coil-springs-hd/ford


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

so looking over the site, they have a few options and im wondering who out there has installed them and how did you decide which ones to install, would like to add a little height to the front end, but dont wanna make it look funny........ill be calling the spring and suspension shop tommorrow and see what they say....


----------



## wastedwages (Feb 9, 2011)

This is the list of stock ford springs

Front Springs
A — 5C34-5310-AMD, 7,000 lb
B — 5C34-5310-ALD, 6,500 lb
C — F81A-5310-AHD, 6,000 lb
D — F81A-5310-AGD, 5,600 lb
E — F81A-5310-EA, coil
F — F81A-5310-FA, coil
G — F81A-5310-GA, coil
H — F81A-5310-HA, coil
I — F81A-5310-RA, coil
J — F81A-5310-SA, coil
K — F81A-5310-TA, coil
T — F81A-5310-AFD, 5,200 lb
V — F81A-5310-AED, 4,800 lb
W — F81A-5310-ADD, 4,400 lb
X — F81A-5310-ACD, 4,000 lb
Y — F81A-5310-UA, coil
Z — 2C34-5310-WA, coil
Rear Springs
B — 3C34-5560-L, leaf
D — 3C34-5A975-G, leaf
E — 3C34-5A975-K, leaf
M — 3C34-5A975-E, leaf
N — 3C34-5A975-F, leaf
P — 3C34-5A975-C, leaf
S — 3C34-5A975-C, leaf


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

well the suspension guy has something for me, ill let ya all know what he suggests, says the factory springs are not always the best choice to level a sagging truck out and adding a plow to it.......well yeah thats why we called and ask you what you suggest we do...........


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

When I built my Bronco I had picked up 5200lb 2005+ coil springs, and had about 1" of rake. After putting the plow on I realized I needed bigger springs, so I upgraded to 6000lb springs, and they did the trick as far as keeping the plow up, and they also brought the truck up to level. It still squats a little, but its livable, and the ride is only slightly harsher. Id try a 6500 or 7000lb spring, but its not worth the loss of ride quality to me. 

Factory springs are pretty inexpensive from the dealer too, and theyre simple to install


----------



## bub3020 (Feb 25, 2009)

i put superduty coils from Stengels on my 2wd f350 and it only goes down about 1 in with a 9 ft fisher on it.their price was pretty cheap considering.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

just go with the AA 7K springs. I swapped my 6K with a set of those for 140 bucks and my truck barely drops, picked up about .75" of height and only drops about an inch when i raise my boss 9'2" boss V


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I'd do springs, the timbrens are a band aid if you think the springs are worn. Heck the springs are the same price anyway.


----------

